# UK passport renewal and visa problem.



## Dazzer1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi all, I need to renew my UK passport and note that it can take up to 6 weeks to be completed. I am still on a 90 day visit visa. If my visa runs out before my new passport arrives does anybody know if i can renew my visa on my current passport? 

Any help would be gratefully received.


----------

